# Tissue with Red Metallic



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Your clients will love this barrel ceiling and you will be happy with the money…Since metallics are close to $100 a gallon – Match the metallic color with a High Gloss for your basecoat. After you lay down the tissue paper go over with the metallic. Then take your glaze and add Gold Mica Powder for the final wash coat.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Glad your around, love your stuff...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice! Faux, feel free to start a thread showing the process of any Faux finish.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

That is bad azz.:yes:


----------

